
Red Dead Redemption 2 is reportedly having back-to-back crashes on PC - myhw
https://www.tweaktown.com/news/68583/red-dead-redemption-2-reportedly-having-back-crashes-pc/index.html
======
KiDD
5 days later and I've never been able to even launch the game... Every time I
pre-order a game and something happens I swear it is the last time. But this
game is from ROCKSTAR! What could go wrong...

